
Where have all the heart attacks gone? - todsacerdoti
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/well/live/coronavirus-doctors-hospitals-emergency-care-heart-attack-stroke.html
======
downshun
Also correlated is a reduction in blood donations...
[https://www.npr.org/local/305/2020/03/23/820089376/it-s-
safe...](https://www.npr.org/local/305/2020/03/23/820089376/it-s-safe-to-
donate-blood-during-the-coronavirus-pandemic-hospitals-wish-you-would)

